# Help



## Quine (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Guys. 
I am looking for expats living in the Netherlands with French, Italian and UK origin.
It is for a project that I have to do for school. I need to interview people with these criteria's.
If anyone that fits these criteria's is willing to complete my questionnaire I would be really grateful. I will post the questions below. Feel free to answer them  and if it is not to much asking, leave ur email adres. Or you can email me at quine_brown at hotmail dot com
•	What were the first thought you had when you came into the Netherlands?
•	Do you think expats like you, find it difficult to adapt to the Dutch culture?
•	In which ways, your culture is different from ours?
•	Which media do you use most of the time?
•	And why?
•	Do you listen to the radio?
•	What do you think about the radio stations in the Netherlands? 
•	Do you use the social media a lot?
•	How often do you use the social media? How many hours a day?
•	Do you like to visit cultural sights?
•	What are your hobbies?
•	What things do you like to eat? Is it the same?
•	What do you think about the Dutch hospitality? Is it different from your country?
•	What do you do in your free-time?
•	What do you think about the way people treat each other at work? 
•	Do you think in the Netherlands there is a good division between rich and poor?
•	What do you think about the democratic way the Netherlands is being ruled?
•	You have travelled a lot?



Thank you in advance.


----------

